# PBC menu of VCD



## greyblue (Aug 18, 2004)

some VCD have PBC features with moving picture and sound instead of plain background picture.....it is 8 wonders of the PC world .....wnna know why......any VCD experts


----------



## mariner (Aug 19, 2004)

pbc means play back control which offers u to directly view different segments of the vcd and tahe u directly to that particular scene u like.
if pbc is off then u wud have to remember the time of ur fav scenes and enter t the time manually to go over to that point which may be wrong.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 19, 2004)

well the interactive memu's are basically added with a view of giving a systematic approach to vcd as well as DvD's.the new adding a moving picture to the vcd menu is a interactive feature where in a particular song or film sequence is played as instructed till a specific time.this adds more life to the menu rather than the standard menu which consists only of still images.hence this is a wonder for the Vcd as its achieving some amount of menu status to that of the Dvd's and can still improvise.Vcd's cant compare to DVD in  terms of its video and audio quality but can cope up to some of its features like the menu.


----------



## greyblue (Aug 25, 2004)

*More PBC*

I find some PBC without menu   with moving pictures and sound    as an introduction track.What i want to know is how do i author a VCD with menu just like that,,,,some VCD  have Highly interactive menu   with 3 to 4 menu page with music   and scene selection............I want to make VCD like that but  can't find the right software???help me


----------



## Killer_Sam (Aug 28, 2004)

well ! if you  looking for pbc menus like wat they have in ERROS and VENUS vcd's well you are looking for a hard nut to crack 
because software which is normally used for them is called as "Mpeg Studio"

its a movie authoring studio ! like wat we have as Photoshop in case of images 

now if you get that u can be a great great DVD & VCD Maker 

try mumbai CST market may be you can get it there !


----------

